

The Birth of Pong - ohaikbai
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/technology/2014/10/the_invention_of_pong_how_nolan_bushnell_launched_the_video_game_industry.single.html

======
bane
An absolutely great book on Atari from formation to breakup is "Atari inc.
Business is fun" which includes scans of old advertisements and even contracts
from the time period.

------
hobs
First thing I read when I hit the article is "One of Pong’s most ingenious
features was its simplicity."

I am pretty sure that was more to do with the technology of the era, and not
some amazing design decisions.

